

Fluid Dynamics in Javascript with Canvas - ck2
http://tholman.com/series/flash-forward/ports/multiphase-flow/02/

======
bradleyland
Can someone share some insight on why Flash is so much more performant at
these types of operations? I recall not too long ago when the Javascript +
Canvas demos of this type weren't even possible with a couple hundred
particles, and this one does an outstanding job, but if you click on the Flash
version, you can fill it so full of particles that the physics break, and
there's little or no lag (on my system). Why is that, and can we ever expect
Javascript + Canvas (or similar tools) to catch up to Flash?

~~~
wlievens
I think (but have not verified this) it's mostly the rendering that makes the
Canvas/JS so slow. If you'd turn off the rendernig in both versions you'd
probably get similar rates.

